# Help with mashing rice!



## micblair (14/5/14)

So cooked up 0.5 kg of rice in 3-4 volumes of water and 200g of wheat malt for 30 mins or so. 
The rice still had it's structure at the end of this, and the whole lot when into a step mash 62-72-78C (45 min, 20 min and 10 min respectively). After the main mash there was still rice left, which tested positive for starch against an iodine test. 

Any tips to get the rice to disappear? Was nearly 4 kg of malt in a 20L batch, so I'm fairly happy that there was sufficient enzymes around.


----------



## TimT (14/5/14)

Haha. Well there's an enzyme that converts starch to sugar in your mouth so you could try chewing the rice/spitting in it. Seriously. Bacteria will just die in the boil anyway.


----------



## NickB (14/5/14)

Mate, bit hard to get your actual process from your post, but here's what I do...

Boil my rice with water as per usual, if not a bit longer to gelatinized it.

Then, cool your boiled rice to your mash temp (approx 66°C), and then either throw into your mash as you would grain, OR, get about 1kg of crushed grain and throw into the rice. Mix for a minute or two. The rice should liquefy and disappear somewhat. I always find a heap of 'rice ghosts' (rice husks that are basically empty) left behind after, then throw into your mash.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

The wheat wont do much.

Rice needs to be "overcooked" then added to your mash. Let it cool as per above post

Add your wheat directly to the mash with the barly.


----------



## slcmorro (14/5/14)

All I do mate, and I've done it several times before, is I simmer my rice for 45-60 mins on the stove, in 5 times the amount of water. I heat the rice totally seperate to anything else on the kitchen stove, and when it's about 15 mins off, I start my strike water heating out in the shed. I just dump the rice in, water and all (it's usually a goopy syrup with a few solids after it's done) straight into the strike water at whatever temp I'm shooting for, take the new temp with the rice added, and then adjust from there (stir like a bastard to cool or heat it a bit longer).

I always do my rice with a lid on. Not sure if that helps gelatinise it. I wouldn't go chewing and spitting it though... other people mightn't take too kindly to drinking it if you tell them what you've done


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

Thats prob a better way actually...you can use tge boiling rice & water as a way of heating your strike water.....


----------



## TimT (14/5/14)

_I always do my rice with a lid on. Not sure if that helps gelatinise it. I wouldn't go chewing and spitting it though... other people mightn't take too kindly to drinking it if you tell them what you've done _

That's the beauty of it, though. You don't.

Very important part of the enzymatic mashing process, that whole not telling thing. _  _


----------



## TimT (14/5/14)

Alternatively you could go with what the others suggested, though why would you? Not everyday you get a chance to spit into your food. And then serve it to others afterwards.... h34r:


----------



## toncils (14/5/14)

Isn't the initial question that there hasn't been enough conversion?

I often mash in too hot and screw up my beer. Last time it happened I threw in a dry enzyme sachet and it tastes alright.

Anyone else know if that works?


----------



## Burt de Ernie (14/5/14)

slcmorro said:


> All I do mate, and I've done it several times before, is I simmer my rice for 45-60 mins on the stove, in 5 times the amount of water. I heat the rice totally seperate to anything else on the kitchen stove, and when it's about 15 mins off, I start my strike water heating out in the shed. I just dump the rice in, water and all (it's usually a goopy syrup with a few solids after it's done) straight into the strike water at whatever temp I'm shooting for, take the new temp with the rice added, and then adjust from there (stir like a bastard to cool or heat it a bit longer).
> 
> I always do my rice with a lid on. Not sure if that helps gelatinise it. I wouldn't go chewing and spitting it though... other people mightn't take too kindly to drinking it if you tell them what you've done


LOL.....Sam Calagione does a beer using human saliva in brew masters series 1!


----------



## micblair (14/5/14)

yep the OP was:

a ) is 30 mins boiling sufficient to affect gelatinisation -- I would say yes as rice gelatinises at 70C

b ) was iodine positive merely a knock on from a)? I.e. insufficient gelatinisation, therefore insufficient saccharification.


----------



## micblair (14/5/14)

turns out i used basmati rice.


----------



## slcmorro (14/5/14)

Oh god. Basmati rice? Yuck. I don't know what that's gunna turn out like. Could be perfectly fine, but just thinking of the taste and smell difference of basmati vs long grain white... *shudder*

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## micblair (14/5/14)

haha, yeah I've got grain by the sack, its no biggie -- can always brew again...


----------



## slcmorro (14/5/14)

Good little experiment either way. Let us know if you can tell the difference once it's fermented


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (14/5/14)

I like to buy flaked rice and add it direct to the mash iwth pils malt. It's well gone by the time 90 minutes has passed.


----------



## micblair (15/5/14)

Yeah I've used flaked/rolled/malted adjuncts before. Whilst its probably more convenient, It seems like less fun.


----------

